# Specialized Demo 8 build vs Status II for freeride?



## Dethklok (Aug 13, 2010)

Just like the title says Im finally gonna bite the bullet on a long travel bike for freeride and DH. Im looking to drop and jump, and strut my stuff (aka crash trying trying to throw down tricks hahaha)

I've narrowed it down to a Specialized as I've loved my past ones but the family feud begins between purchasing a Demo 8 frame and building it up or getting a Status II and swapping out some parts? the people that have shared advice had mostly voted for the Status which would be much more cost efficient than a Demo build. But I figured get as much info as I can before I make the big purchase.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a 2012 Demo 8 One and have had no problems on slower speed free ride style features with it. Thou if I were manly using it for free ride rather then downhill I would make some changes.

- Keep the bike in the high bb setting at all times.
- swap the stock cassette for a one with a wider range
- lighter tires so would roll a bit quicker
- swap the bolt on seat post clamp for a QR or better yet get a dropper post.
- maybe and this is a big maybe swap the DC for a long travel SC fork.

I don't have any time on a Status so can't comment on how it rides but I suspect very similar to the demo so it should be awesome. 

For me the adjustable bb height, higher grade alloy in the frame and over all parts spec on the Demo was why I chose it over the Status. This year the Status II is better speced then in 2012 so it's a closer fight but I'd still take the Demo.

Hope this helps. 
Ryan


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

geometry of the Status is better suited toward what you are looking for. Demo is more race-oriented. Maybe upgrade the fork, and some of the house-brand parts on the Status if you have extra $$$ to spend


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Go for the status.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

3 reason why I would not touch a Status:

1. Status frame will have almost no resale especially with currant axle option, as well as most of the spec.

2. Even with up grade to a Boxxer RC the specs are still poor and will cost a pretty penny even with used part up-grade.

3. The new price with the Boxxer RC really isn't all that great unless your a brand loyalist. Hundreds of one season rides with great specs available at that price point.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Drth Vadr said:


> 3 reason why I would not touch a Status:
> 
> 1. Status frame will have almost no resale especially with currant axle option, as well as most of the spec.
> 
> ...


They kept 135mm for a reason, which is fine beacause I have a set of Hadleys laced to FR rims in that config with a thru bolt. For the segment of the market this is designed for, 135mm makes sense.

While I get your point about 135mm, 135mm hubs will be around for decades, this standard is widespread enough that 142 just isn't going to totally eclipse it overnight. 150mm for DH/FR makes sense, but again, all the reviews I read pin no faults on the 135mm rear end.

Price/Boxxer...that is why I bought a used Status with a 888. It is going to serve my occasional DH/FR trips just fine.


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Drth Vadr said:


> 3 reason why I would not touch a Status:
> 
> 1. Status frame will have almost no resale especially with currant axle option, as well as most of the spec.
> 
> ...


I think that if sponsored pros are choosing to run status frames over demos for certain events, then it's tough to argue the 135mm axle totally sucks. Although there are definitely riders out there who just won't run one, period.

The OP said he was a brand loyalist.

And since he said he's going to crash a lot, then beating up on the specd parts and upgrading as things go on sale isn't a bad idea.

Full disclosure, I have a status and really like it


----------



## BC Bomber (Mar 7, 2011)

I run a 12mm hub with a conversion axle that steps down to 10mm bolt on, on my status and i weigh 210 pounds. I have zero complaints about rear end stiffness and there are a ton of 135x10 / 135x12 hub choices.

Sun Ringle Rear Conversion Axle 2013 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

A friend of mine just opted for the status II over a demo and is very happy with the bike. Yes there are lots of budget parts, and the fork has a clunk, but the frame geometry is ideal for him. More freeride than racing.

Also, in regards to the 135mm rear. Keep in mind that the S-works team replica demo 8 is 135. It is good.


----------

